# Antwerp/Ghent/Bruges and Brussels: any recent info?



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

we are off to Belgium for a week at the end of October and I'm looking for up to date info on motorhome Aires or parking and campsites with easy access to these cities, especially the first 3.

I've trawled through this site and also caravan Europe/the web. can anyone help me with the following?

*Bruges*

Camping Memling should be open but apparently gets quite muddy, any other recommendations?

Above all does anyone have up to date info re the Aire in Bruges?

*Antwerp*

Having difficulty finding anything open here. Anyone any ideas? We do have a monkey bike and cycles if nescessary.

*Ghent*

ditto

*Brussels*

Any suggestions? we might not actually make it here but worth knowing just in case.

*Seaside or inland*

Any suggestions for a scenic, peaceful spot inland or by the sea if we get fed up of art etc??

Any other tips on the area?

Thanks in advance, Ruth


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ruth

We visited Brugge a few weeks ago and the aire was open, we arrived at 9:30 am and there was plenty of room. Camping Memling is open all year round, it does get muddy but we have never seen anyone bogged down.
Camping Blaarmeersen at Ghent closes for the winter months, I cannot help with either Antwerp or Brussels. As a suggestion, how about staying at Camping Memling for a few days and visit Brussells, Antwerp and Ghent using the Belgian railway. Trains are frequent and inexpensive and you will not have to worry about parking or security. There is a bus service just outside Memling which takes you to the train station. Ostend is worth a visit, there is an Aire in the parking area near to the marina and station, but it does tend to get busy. If you fancy some time near to the beach, the coast road south of Ostend heading towards Middlekerke offers plenty of free parking at no cost literally yards from the beach. 
If you are going to be purchasing duty free goods such as tobacco, cigarettes and spirits a visit to Adinkerke will get the best prices, providing you pay by cash with English pounds.
Hope this is of help to you, if we can be of any further assistance please ask.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ruthiebabe, we have stayed here twice before en-route to Croatia (a meeting point for convoy on aid relief). A pleasant enough site and quite close to Bruges

http://de.my-camping.eu/campingplatz-klein-strand-jabbeke.htm

Bob


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks to you both

I've found some info on Aires, they are meant to be only for parking, I believe overnighting is unnofficially tolerated at some of these, but it's officially not allowed.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com

Gentbrugge (suburb of Ghent)

Braaschaat (Antwerp region)

Bruxelles Atonium

Brugge

has anyone ever used these, apart from the Brugge one which is well documented?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Whilst at Brugge a couple of weeks ago a number of people phoned the council leader about the aire, He was stumped when asked what facilities were being provided for disabled people, His only reply was " It might be scrapped yet, no firm plans have been made" So its a waiting game.
Cheers Sid


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We visit Brussels often, our daughter lives there, do not really recommend taking the motorhome to the city centre, there are few places to park and the traffic can be a bit manic unless you fully understand the right of way system. Park on the outskirts and take public transport.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ruth,

No advice apart from the usual stuff on Brugges already mentioned but heres a pretty good link to Belgian aires for you to search, just hovver your mouse over the icons for locations and info on each aire.....

http://users.pandora.be/schoutens/t/mob/parking/park.html

pete


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

if you are looking something close to french border I suggest you try Dinant. There a number of places to stay right by the river and some excellent cycling paths along the river. Stayed there for a few days last year discovered by chance more than anything else and loved it.

go well


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Ruth

I would recommend seeing most of Belgium by using the train!!

In my experience they are mad drivers and think nothing of drink driving. My company has a couple of offices in Belgium and it has been my misfortune to be ferried about!!

Visit Antwerp it is a really nice city with loads of restaurants near the station or walk up to the old square with the big cathedral and there are loads more restaurants.

Red light area is very seedy compared to Amsterdam.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Just a note about this, don't always believe what websites and camping books tell you!

Camping Blaarmausen at Ghent was mentioned in all as closing on 15 October. On contacting the site they told me 5th November. This may be a common fetaure of websites especially...maybe they take information from guides etc and it never gets updated, date of closure of most sites probably varies a little year to year depending on such things as day of the week of coures and school holidays but this is a whole 3 weeks later and covers our half term.

If anyone seeing this post has any more tips on these cities we leave tomorrow and they will be gratefully received.

Ruth


----------

